

Harvard Research Computing Resources Misused for Dogecoin Mining Operation - botros
http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2014/2/20/harvard-odyssey-dogecoin/

======
doubt_me
I don't understand how he could be using so many resources unless he had
access to the entire cluster.

Even then he is retarded for using the entire cluster. A single node is
probably 10 of my desktops.

Or even better why not make it into a research project to see what Harvard
could to with the coins?

